# schonwieder FS-Crash

## Neotux

hi,

also langsam macht das alles keinen Spass mehr. Bin ich eigentlich der einzige dem Linux öfter mal das File System zerschießt? In 1,5 Jahren war es jetz schon das 4. oder 5. mal... Immer war das komplette File System im arsch inclusive Superblock. Das kann doch nicht die Regel sein, dass wenn mal was mit Linux nicht stimmt es alle gemounteten Partitionen mit ins grab reisst...

lässt sich Linux da nicht weiterentwickeln, dass es sicherer in solchen sachen macht?

----------

## IINeOII

welches dateisystem benutz du denn ich würde dir eines mit journaling empfehlen,

ext3 oder reiserfs

ich persönlich hatte noch nie so eine erfahrung das war eher immer windows das die dateien mit ins grab gerissen hat, ich muss sagen ohne linux hätte ich oft schon alt ausgeschaut

----------

## amne

Also im Normalfall sollte das nicht vorkommen. Vielleicht wären ein paar Details hilfreich: Welches FS, welcher Kernel, wann ist es kaputtgegangen, hast du auch Windows drauf, mit welcher Software hast du die Platte partitioninert?

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> also langsam macht das alles keinen Spass mehr. Bin ich eigentlich der einzige dem Linux öfter mal das File System zerschießt? In 1,5 Jahren war es jetz schon das 4. oder 5. mal... Immer war das komplette File System im arsch inclusive Superblock. Das kann doch nicht die Regel sein, dass wenn mal was mit Linux nicht stimmt es alle gemounteten Partitionen mit ins grab reisst...
> 
> lässt sich Linux da nicht weiterentwickeln, dass es sicherer in solchen sachen macht?

 

Du bist Dir aber schon sicher, dass das Problem nicht vor dem Rechner sitzt? Mir hat's in der ganzen Zeit erst einmal das System zerrissen, daran war ich allerdings nicht ganz schuldlos. Betroffen war damals ReiserFS.

Heute verwende ich auf allen Partitionen ext3 und habe solche Probleme nicht (mehr), bzw. noch nicht. 

Um Deinem Problem auf die Spur zu kommen, fehlen allerdings maßgebliche Angaben:

1) was für ein Dateisystem

2) was machst Du, wenn Du den Rechner ausschalten möchtest

3) welche Fehlermeldungen gibt es

4) wie oft führst Du fsck aus?

Linux ist in der Hinsicht eigentlich sehr weit entwickelt, meistens ist es der User, der etwas hinterher hinkt. Also nicht gleich den Kopf in den Sand stecken ...

----------

## Robelix

Ganz alleine bist du nicht, siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=60815&highlight=

Inzwischen bin ich mir recht sicher, daß es in meinem Fall ein IDE-Kabel mit Wackelkontakt war...

Überhaut ist's in solchen Fällen gut erstmal zu klären ob die Hardware in Ordung ist. - Was aber auch nicht immer so einfach ist. Bei mir hatte das Kabel nur bei kaltem Rechner einen wackler.

Also mal smartmontools anschauen oder Drive-check-tool vom HD-Hersteller, Kabel prüfen, memtest86...

Robelix

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich würd auch spontan auf ein Hardware-Problem tippen.

Ich hab noch nie ein Linux FS ruiniert, seit 5 Jahren auf mittlerweile 3 Rechnern. Hernehmen tu ich ext2 und ReiserFS, und die schlimmsten Probleme waren dass ich nach Systemcrashs, Stromausfall ect. mit boot-CD reingehen musste um das ext2-fs wieder in Schuss zu bekommen. ReiserFS überlebt diese Vorfälle normalerweise unbeschadet, nur einmal musste ich (nach Mehrfachcrash) einen ReiserFS-tree neu bauen lassen.

----------

## Neotux

hi...

1. ich hatte auf meiner root partition ext3, und auf meiner /home partition, die auch mit zerstört wurde, war ext2. 

2. wenn ich den rechner ausschalten möchte, mach ich einen reboot und schalte danach aus, oder muss sogar den stecker ziehen. da die letzte neuinstallation noch nicht so weit zurück liegt und das mit dem APM nochnicht konfiguriert.

3 ich benutze die kernelversion 2.6.2

4. Fehler: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EXT3-fs hda5: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (20000200).
> 
> EXT2-fs hda5: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (20000204).
> ...

 

ob die partitionstabelle noch in ordnung ist muss ich nochmal nachgucken.Last edited by Neotux on Sun Feb 22, 2004 7:09 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. wenn ich den rechner ausschalten möchte, mach ich einen reboot und schalte danach aus, oder muss sogar den stecker ziehen. da die letzte neuinstallation noch nicht so weit zurück liegt ... (der blöde win rechner fährt sich gleich runter, ich schreib gleich weiter..)

 

1. Verstehe ich das richtig, daß Du nicht /sbin/shutdown oder /sbin/halt oder /sbin/poweroff verwendest? Warum nicht? Das wäre der beste Weg, um das System runterzufahren. Wenn Du die Befehle als User ausführen möchtest, könnte unter Umständen das Programm 'sudo' interessant sein.

2. Wieso fährt der Win-Rechner runter? Blaster eingefangen? 'shutdown -a' vermeidet das Runterfahren. Aber das ist wohl nicht Inhalt dieses Forums  :Smile: 

----------

## ralph

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. wenn ich den rechner ausschalten möchte, mach ich einen reboot und schalte danach aus, oder muss sogar den stecker ziehen. da die letzte neuinstallation noch nicht so weit zurück liegt und das mit dem APM nochnicht konfiguriert.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## toskala

rotfl, sorry aber der thread is sowas von hohl  :Smile: 

ich habs also wirklich noch _nie_ geschafft ext2/3 und reiser kaputt zu kriegen. das schreit doch nach pebkac

----------

## Neotux

ja, ich weiss selber wie das klingt, den computer nach neustart auszuschalten. aber bei halt stand dann immer da "System haltet" und ließ sich nicht per powerknopf an meinem rechner ausschalten, sodass ich auch den stecker ziehen musste. und ich war grade dabei das APM einzurichten. 

und toskala, ich fände es schöner, wenn du dich auf informative posts beschränken würdest. Aber das hatten wir ja schonmal

----------

## toskala

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> und toskala, ich fände es schöner, wenn du dich auf informative posts beschränken würdest. Aber das hatten wir ja schonmal

 

japp, das hatten wir schonmal, nur hierzu fällt mir einfach nix weiter mehr ein  :Wink: 

----------

## ralph

Also, mal ganz im Ernst. Du schaltest deinen Computer aus, indem du ihn rebootest und vermeintlich an der richtigen Stelle auf den Ausknopf drückst und wunderst dich dann, dass dein Dateisystem zerschossen wird? Und dann hälst du es auch noch für eine gute Idee einen Thread aufzumachen, indem du dich darüber beschwerst, dass dein Filesystem ständig die Grätsche macht? 

Tja, da kann ich mich wirklich nur toskala anschließen, mir fällt da auch nichts mehr ein, aber wirklich absolut nichts mehr, sorry.

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass Neotux [Ctrl]+[Alt]+[Del] drueckt oder auf irgendeine andere Art ein 

```
shutdown -r now
```

ausführt. Wenn er dann nach der Stelle, wo Linux das Heft wieder an das BIOS übergibt, den Stecker zieht, ist das zwar sicher nicht elegant, aber eigentlich noch kein Grund dafür dass sein FS im Arsch ist.

----------

## toskala

spitzwegerich, wenn er dann den stecker gezogen hätte wäre das fs bereits umounted respektive ro und dann würde da sowieso nix passieren.

----------

## spitzwegerich

meine rede.

----------

## renegade

das problem hab ich seit ein paar tagen auch, dass der rechner nach "power down" stehen bleibt. ich zieh dann quasi auch den stecker indem ich an der steckdose ausschalte, meinem fs (reiser und ext3) hat das bisher noch? nicht geschadet. aber mit dem thread machste mir echt angst   :Sad: 

----------

## toskala

die meldung "power down" sagt soviel wie "jetz kannste stecker rausreissen oder meintwegen auch das netzkabel durchtrennen" an dem zeitpunkt passiert nix mehr.

aber 5-10sec aufm ausschaltknopf gedrückt verweilen schaltet auch atx kisten aus  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

1) gefällt mir der Ton in diesem Thread nicht mehr besonders, mal ein bisschen an die frische Luft mit euch.

2) Sofern gerade kein Filesystem gemountet ist (also nach reboot und bevor das Linux wieder loslegt) sollte es sicher sein, den Rechner auszuschalten. Besonders sinnvoll hört sich das nicht an, ich würde den Rechner mit 

```
halt
```

runterfahren und dann (nach "unmounting filesystems" und "power down") lang (4s ?) am Powerknopf bleiben, dann sollte er sich sicher ausschalten. Eventuell hat der Rechner auch auf der Rückseite einen richtigen Schalter (irgendwo am Netzteil). Oder natürlich gleich APM in den Kernel bauen.  :Wink: 

3) Wenn du den Rechner immer zur "richtigen" Zeit abgewürgt hast, sollte das glaube ich nicht an deinen Problemen schuld sein (oder kann sowas eigentlich die Platten belasten?), vielleicht kannst du ja mal klarstellen, wann genau du den Rechner abgewürgt hast.

----------

## toskala

 *amne wrote:*   

> oder kann sowas eigentlich die Platten belasten?

 

nein, da du mittels des powerbuttons nichts weiter tust als eine galvanische trennung des stroms herbeizuführen.

evlt. spannungsspitzen die gefährlich für dein system werden können würden die sicherung im netzteil durchpusten und dort bereits verpuffen.

----------

## Neotux

hi, also die FS die ungemountet waren, denen ist nix passiert, was nicht für einen Hardwarefehler, oder ein stromausschalten spricht. 

ich finds blos komisch, wie einfach der Superblock mit ganzer Filestruktur zerstört werden kann und es reicht das FS zu mounten.

----------

## Neotux

ok, falls es jemanden interessiert:

ich habe einfach einen alternativen superblock drauf gespielt, und e2fsck drübergeschoben. und es ist alles noch da! filestruktur ist auch noch aktiv! ich bin wirklich sehr erleichtert! also danke für alle posts und schönen abend noch!

----------

